# 96 Golf Vehicle Speed Sensor location and/or diagnostic?



## mdgar (Mar 19, 2011)

I just got the vehicle out of the shop for a P0341 code that was kicking me in the head. That got taken care of, timing needed to be adjusted slightly. Driving it home I realized my speedometer wasn't working. Took it back to the shop and they gave it a look over. Didn't see anything wrong with it so I figured maybe the Drive Cycle has to calibrate everything. Check engine light is on with a P0501 (Speed Sensor (which is understandable)) checked the voltage between terminal 1 and 3 with ignition on and I'm reading 11.3V... which it seems it needs to be at 11.5V or greater. I want to check for resistance and voltage for every possible troubleshooting component but I don't have a VAG or VAG-COM, just a DVOM and a test light. Can anyone run me through what to do? I haven't physically inspected the VSS gear itself but will do so. 

The VSS is on the drivetrain toward the back of the engine below where the pipes head into the heater coil correct?

thanks for any help.


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

im going to go ahead and assume you have a 2.0 ABA with an 020 5-speed transmission, if this is true then the VSS is on the top of the transmission, its the sensor with the 3 wire connector



hope this helps


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

if you click the picture it goes to my *FLIKR* page and you can see a bigger picture if needed


----------

